# [Ebay] Verkofe AV-Receiver Pioneer VSX-515-K



## Onkel_B (21. April 2009)

Hi,

wer sowas sucht kann ja da zuschlagen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=130301158114


----------

